# Engine Coolant Leaking



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

About 2 weeks ago I flushed out my radiator fluid. Did everything right and replaced with half distilled water and half Dexcool fluid. Car ran perfect for 2 weeks. I drove the car all day today with no issues. Just went out to drive somewhere and noticed my temperature was at 250 degrees. Engine temperature gauge went off. Got it home safe and popped the hood. Immediately there was coolant all over the floor. Looked at all the hoses, and they all look perfect. Nothing is leaking from the hoses. What could this be? I'm gonna have to look more into it tomorrow during the day, but what could be the cause? The water pump?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Just checked out of curiosity. Water pump looks dry and the radiator looks dry. The only thing I noticed is the pressure release valve looked like it had been leaking. But all the fluid seems to be on the drivers side. Right under where the coolant dipstick is. I started the car and looked and immediately the car went to hot, but no fluid was leaking while running. It seems to be coming from somewhere under where the dipstick is.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Just added some more fluid and replaced the radiator cap. Ran the car and in about 5 minutes rose to around 230 degrees and climbing. Looked under the car and it seems to be dripping on the passenger side directly under the cap along the plastic.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Have a couple questions. I just ordered a new radiator. Looks like the original was leaking at the seal. I have heard the install is very simple, is there any things I should know before tackling this? Also, just to double check. Once the radiator is installed, how much 50/50 mix of dexcool should I put in? I do not want to overfill and possibly crack it.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I haven't had to remove the radiator on my GTO yet but from what I've read it's not what I'd refer to as 'easy'. 
From the service manual:



> *Removal Procedure:*
> 
> •Disconnect the negative battery cable.
> •Remove the air intake duct.
> ...


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Just installed the new radiator. Removing it was a pain due to the clips attaching it to the a/c condenser, but putting it in took about 5 minutes. I also did it easily without removing the front bumper. A lot easier than I was expecting after reading that response HP11. 

Anyways, the car runs awesome now! Never gets over 180 degrees, also seems to run a lot smoother than before.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Falco21 said:


> Just installed the new radiator. Removing it was a pain due to the clips attaching it to the a/c condenser, but putting it in took about 5 minutes. I also did it easily without removing the front bumper. A lot easier than I was expecting after reading that response HP11.


Good to know. It always looked to me that it could be removed without all of the 'drama' outlined in the manual.


----------

